
First flexible memory device using oxide ferroelectric material - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11995.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://news.ncsu.edu/2017/04/flexible-thin-
film/](https://news.ncsu.edu/2017/04/flexible-thin-film/)

with author credits stripped out.

